# Oak Burl



## tdsmart (Sep 9, 2013)

Across the road from me is a small wooded area with a stream running through it.  About in the center of the stand of trees is an oak with a large burl at the base.  Every day I drove by and lusted after it.  Normally I wouldn't say that but I think the folks here would understand.  

Late spring it came down, victim of a strong wind and the hollow burl.  I asked the land owner if I could cut it up and his response was "knock yourself out".  Finally got to it this weekend and filled a pallet with future pen and bowl blanks.

But I just had to take a small piece and open it up to see what was inside.  Now a bit more waiting while it dries.  Finally, an excuse to invest in that stabilization gear.


----------



## Marc (Sep 9, 2013)

I have some Oak Burl and have recently tried stabilizing it.  It looks awesome and turns nice.  My bet?  You will like the results.


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh that's going to make some nice turnings. Some guys just have all the luck.....:good:


----------



## turncrazy43 (Sep 9, 2013)

I bet the pens you turn from those burls will be very beautiful. Please post photos of the pens after you have turned them.
_______________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Glen Schumann (Sep 9, 2013)

Talk about jealous.  Nice haul (literally).


----------



## OZturner (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like you really "Hit the Mother Load".
Again Patience has proved to be a virtue.
Well done.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats! That burl is a winner.


----------

